# Perseverance pays off



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I made the decision today to split the flock up for a while and see how things go. I noticed Jimmy was being a little more territorial and protective with Sunny and figure I'd rather split them up now as I will only be with them in the evenings with work and can't see how they are tomorrow.
Jay and Sage have the big cage, Sunny and Jimmy the big extension cage and poor old Skye and Jake have a small Hagen vision cage. I feel bad they have been down graded so much but I can't see how I could get a bigger cage for them unless it just sat at the end of my bed. I'm seriously maxed out for space (though I plan to ditch my wardrobe next year and try and make a better budgie space somehow)

Anyway, the point was that I wanted to split them up. Jay and Sage were in the cage I wanted them in- easy. 
Everyone else was in the cage I wanted Jimmy and Sunny in. I opened the door and Jake and Skye flew out and before I could close the door, Jimmy nipped out too. Jimmy could not work out how to get back in the cage! It took like 30 minutes for him to stop following Sunny around from the top and go to the door. I opened the doors to the Hagen cage and left it on top of Jimmy and Sunny's cage while I was sorting some other bits out and Skye took himself to bed. 
That left Jake. 
I spent about 20 minutes getting him on my hand, on and off but eventually, I managed to get him in the cage as well. 

As the budgies usually live together, they go in when they go in and I don't worry about it. I have had to handle the budgies- treating Jimmy and Skye's mites- and Sunny when I've checked her toenail too. 
I was really worried I'd have to handle them to get them where I needed them but they were so good. It did take about an hour and a half in total to get them sorted but I just kept at it until we got where we needed to be.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good job! 
Maybe giving them a bit of millet after they each go in the correct cage in the evenings will reinforce the behavior. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Except Skye who is exceptionally good and a credit to all budgies everywhere.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad it all worked out, Emma


----------

